

“Pull” Your Ideas From The Ether - jordancooper
http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2010/03/25/pull-your-ideas-from-the-ether/

======
jfi
Jordan, great advice. I find myself doing the same thing (although my rank
goes to 5, very Spinal Tapesque).

I'd challenge anyone that follows a similar system to make sure that all those
1s are actually pursued in some meaningful way, even if just in marginal
increments (as you suggest). Having the ideas are a small part of the battle -
you become a rain maker if you can execute, which is much easier said than
done and something I try to focus on each day.

~~~
jordancooper
the more i think about your comment, the more i'm not sure you become a
"rainmaker" by executing...rainmaker is really a term for the guy who brings
in the business...often that guy as a sales bent and thinks big, but isn't
great on execution...every rainmaker needs a strong team who can execute...but
i don't think the two are as closely tied as you suggest

~~~
jfi
Ah, I see your point and I agree. "Rainmaker" is the wrong term for sure. A
better categorization would be exactly what you said, a "doer" ... so to
restate my comment: make sure you push some of those rank 1 ideas forward, if
even marginally, as it will help you mature from a dreamer to a "doer"

